# Any bass tourney May 12 or 19



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey just wondering if anyone knows of any bass tournaments on may 12 or 19 that is open to public.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Where are you looking for tourneys at? What part of the state?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

http://ohiobassblog.com/2012-opens/


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Any part i dont care how far in ohio it is


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 5, 2012)

May 19th O'shaughnessy Open


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Open on the river in Steubenville the 19th


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry the 20th


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's a link to the Coshocton Wrestling Boosters opens. They put on some good tournys

http://www.outdoorsmanrd.com/coshoc.html


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone knoow of tournys where you don't need a $10,000 boat to be welcomed to praticipate in??? 

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

There's a USA Bassin tourney out of Craig's Creek on the Ohio river on the 19th and another one out of White Oak Creek on the 20th. 

Craig's Creek
http://www.usabassin.com/modules.php?name=Divisions&divisionID=131

White Oak Creek
http://www.usabassin.com/modules.php?name=Divisions&divisionID=15


----------

